# Sleeping under his wheel



## zombiesatenine (Jan 9, 2012)

Im not sure if this is just one of those things hedgehogs do for no apparent reason or if I should be worried. I have have two CHEs that keep the cage around 74-76 degrees. The first day I got him he slept in front of his wheel (uncovered) and then the next two days he slept in his igloo and today he slept under is wheel? Also, he's taking multiple naps during the night, this is normal I'm guessing? Since he's only 6 weeks old?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

The sleeping is normal. Babies sleep as much as they can, it's just a baby thing. As for sleeping under the wheel, it's nothing to be worried about, though you can try to change the kinds of sleeping spots he has available if he doesn't seem to like the igloo. Hedgehogs often like to be in something enclosed when they're asleep, which would explain why he likes being under the wheel. Igloos have a lot of open space inside them. Try offering a hedgie bag or blanket either inside the igloo or in a different part of the cage.

Of all our hedgehogs (8 of them), only two girls ever showed preference for an igloo, and that was when they were younger and could both smush themselves together inside a 6" igloo. Now that they've outgrown that one, they snub the big igloo and prefer to sleep together in a bag. All the others opt for bags too.


----------



## zombiesatenine (Jan 9, 2012)

moxieberry said:


> The sleeping is normal. Babies sleep as much as they can, it's just a baby thing. As for sleeping under the wheel, it's nothing to be worried about, though you can try to change the kinds of sleeping spots he has available if he doesn't seem to like the igloo. Hedgehogs often like to be in something enclosed when they're asleep, which would explain why he likes being under the wheel. Igloos have a lot of open space inside them. Try offering a hedgie bag or blanket either inside the igloo or in a different part of the cage.
> 
> Of all our hedgehogs (8 of them), only two girls ever showed preference for an igloo, and that was when they were younger and could both smush themselves together inside a 6" igloo. Now that they've outgrown that one, they snub the big igloo and prefer to sleep together in a bag. All the others opt for bags too.


Okay, thanks!  I have a fleece liner folded up inside of the igloo. I really liked the igloo because I could take the top off and pick him up, but I'll just use his snugglesack since he isn't interested. Thanks again!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

The way I see it, unless a hedgehog is particularly attached to an igloo, bags are a better option overall. They're warmer and they take up less space. They actually work great for picking a hedgehog up, especially if it's one that isn't a "morning person", lol. Just pick up the whole bag! Then you either turn it upside-down to pour them out into your hand, or let them stay in there for lap time until they're ready to come out. If your cage has the room for multiple hideaways, it's great to give them several (and I've found that ours enjoy 4" PVC pipe quite a bit, though more for running through and not so much for sleeping in) - but yeah, in my experience, bags are the bed of choice.


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

Poggles likes to change up his sleeping location on a regular basis. When it's a hot, sunny day, he likes to sleep under his wheel. When it's cooler, he sleeps inside of his dome in his fleece pouch. When it's in between he likes to sleep under his tree dome cover on an angle smushed against the corner of the cage (weird, huh?). Sometimes he'll sleep in his dome, but on top of his pouch instead of inside. 

Sometimes none of the above seem to apply and he just chooses to change locations for no particular reason. Sooo... your hedgie sounds perfectly normal to me!


----------



## zombiesatenine (Jan 9, 2012)

MurE said:


> Poggles likes to change up his sleeping location on a regular basis. When it's a hot, sunny day, he likes to sleep under his wheel. When it's cooler, he sleeps inside of his dome in his fleece pouch. When it's in between he likes to sleep under his tree dome cover on an angle smushed against the corner of the cage (weird, huh?). Sometimes he'll sleep in his dome, but on top of his pouch instead of inside.
> 
> Sometimes none of the above seem to apply and he just chooses to change locations for no particular reason. Sooo... your hedgie sounds perfectly normal to me!


That is so cute! :lol: I put the hedgiebag in there. He woke up, went inside and came out within a few minutes. After running on his wheel for a little while, hes now asleep under his wheel again. :roll: As long as he's happy I'm happy. :lol:


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

zombiesatenine said:


> As long as he's happy I'm happy.


I feel the same way. In fact, Poggles is sleeping under his wheel this very minute too. He came out, ate all the food in his bowl, I refilled it, he decided my hand cream was the best thing ever, anointed (under his wheel, so it's really just all over the wheel...), and then curled up for a nap under his wheel. All quills down, so he must be happy.

"That's it?" I said.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

if the hedgehog likes to sleep under the wheel, then the hedgehog likes to sleep under the wheel. no harm it, you will learn they do things the way they like to do it


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

jerseymike1126 said:


> if the hedgehog likes to sleep under the wheel, then the hedgehog likes to sleep under the wheel. no harm it, you will learn they do things the way they like to do it


 So true


----------

